
Ask HN: Does FB technical interview accept Ruby? - horofx
So, I went to the second phase of the facebook recruitment process but lately I&#x27;ve been mostly coding ruby, javascript and playing with functional programming.<p>Even though I did code a lot of C&#x2F;C++ in college, I don&#x27;t really feel that much confident with it.<p>Is it ok to use Ruby? Some problems expect me to be in a typed language or some sort of stuff, does facebook take that into account?<p>Thanks.
======
aristus
I conducted hundreds of interviews at Facebook, and we always tell the
candidate to use whatever language is most comfortable. I've seen all the
major languages plus all manner of oddball ones. One candidate did everything
in ocaml, and walked me through why it worked (and why it was 20X smaller than
an equivalent python program).

~~~
horofx
Awesome! This is definitely going to be fun :)

------
fredwilkins
What about scala and python?

------
jasiek
Yes.

